#  > 【巍峨峻山】 公告服務區 >  > 肉球蓋印處 >  >  新獸報到 - 螺旋狼

## 螺旋狼

嗨囉 大家好，我是螺旋狼

其實在網路上的ID都叫做 essencious ，最近對狼以及獸很有興趣所以就跑過來逛了，請各位多多指教囉OwQ

想要註冊狼的樂園很久了，可是第一次看到狼的樂園的時候應該是剛改版很混亂的時候。那時候好像不能註冊阿（淚

其實我對獸這塊有興趣很久了，只是一直不知道原來還有這麼大的一片樂園。最近連續去電影院看了四次『狼的孩子雨和雪』之後腦內好像什麼開關被打開了，增進了不少對狼的喜愛w

由於是剛剛知道獸這片領域的，因此還有請大家多多幫我補充知識了 >w</ 

阿 忘了說 有人推坑什麼獸的動畫嗎?

plurk -> "http://plurk.com/essencious"

----------


## 好喝的茶

螺旋狼你好，我是好茶︰D
狼之樂園最近在做一些重整與開發，有時候會有點不穩定，
不過大致上都沒問題，請放心在這裏閒坐喲。

另外也歡迎對樂園一切事項提意見。
那麼祝你生活愉快︰D

----------


## 螺旋狼

謝謝你 <(_ _)>

我想請教一下不知道有些文章內連接到的網頁能不能用301轉址一下，不僅僅是對SEO排名有幫助。而是有不少文章內的互相聯結就消失了很可惜 OWQ

ex獸化實驗室主題連結就蠻慘的XD..

----------


## 狼王白牙

您好， 這個部份會直接以程式修正

感謝您對我們的關心及建議

狼之樂園祝您討論愉快

----------


## 螺旋狼

> 您好， 這個部份會直接以程式修正
> 
> 感謝您對我們的關心及建議
> 
> 狼之樂園祝您討論愉快


哇哇 勞駕你跑來看了 

其實我應該直接發到BUG回報那邊的 XD

無論如何十分感謝 >w</

----------


## 凱凱

螺旋狼你好OwO// 我是凱凱:3 是隻狼犬
歡迎你來到狼之樂園嗚>w<
電影看了4次！好強XD（我沒看過好像沒資格說XD
噗浪我偷偷加囉XD（欸你
最後祝您快樂摟>w</

----------


## Cooky

Hi, nice to meet you. :D
情況跟我一樣，也是在很混亂的時候想加入卻落空
對於看電影這一塊，實在沒辦法這麼入迷，可見真的有愛xD

----------


## K2T_迷之叶

螺旋狼你好，不來一顆螺旋丸嗎？（被打XD
我是偶然出來閒逛的葉子，不是椰子所以別向我要椰汁
電影嘛，沒多少看（主要都在看恐怖劇……

話說~說起螺旋狼第一個在我腦海裏面出現的是螺旋貓這個coser~尤其是黑貓的cos深入我心呢（扯題了……
咳咳
歡迎來到狼之樂園

----------


## 護狼_龍城悍將

螺旋狼你好,我是護狼,
正如好茶所說,這裡還在建設中,
應該會陸續有新的功能和比以前更方便,
請多多期待。還有,玩得開心點。

----------


## 夜星

歡迎加入樂園~螺旋狼
我的名字叫做夜星~
這裡基本上還在建設(就如樓上所說...
總之~有是就叫我吧(如果在的話...

----------


## 斯冰菊

TO  螺旋狼：

      嗨！！！(揮爪搖尾) :wuf_e_smile: 非常歡迎你加入狼版這個大家庭，成為獸的一份子是很讚的樂事呢！！！ :wuf_e_closedgrin: 本狼是北極凍狼斯冰菊，是輕鬆廣場的版主狼，加入狼版已經有三年多了，興趣是天文、歷史、地理、政治、生物與氣象。專長是對聯、律詩與絕句、小說。




> 想要註冊狼的樂園很久了，可是第一次看到狼的樂園的時候應該是剛改版很混亂的時候。那時候好像不能註冊阿（淚
> 
> 其實我對獸這塊有興趣很久了，只是一直不知道原來還有這麼大的一片樂園。最近連續去電影院看了四次『狼的孩子雨和雪』之後腦內好像什麼開關被打開了，增進了不少對狼的喜愛w
> 
> 由於是剛剛知道獸這片領域的，因此還有請大家多多幫我補充知識了 >w</ 
> 
> 阿 忘了說 有人推坑什麼獸的動畫嗎?


之前狼版在8/22~9/30都在升級維修，對於本狼以及很多友獸而言：真的是很難熬的一段時期。目前狼版正在慢慢的恢復當中，也歡迎螺旋狼盡情參與其中的活動與分享為獸的喜悅！！！

「狼的孩子雨和雪」？本狼都沒有時間去看，可惜哪。本狼最高紀錄是看三次：《雷霆戰狗》。

各位友獸都很樂意幫你的，請儘管發問喔。>WO

至於動畫的話：本狼推薦《雪地靈犬》系列、《ALPHA AND OMEGA》、《怪俠索羅力》，漫畫本狼則推薦《機甲盤古》！！！ :lupe_laugh: 

最後本狼致上一聲祝福之嗥吧！！！凹嗚~~~~~~~~~~！！！ :wuffer_howl:

----------


## 螺旋狼

> TO  螺旋狼：
> 
>       嗨！！！(揮爪搖尾)非常歡迎你加入狼版這個大家庭，成為獸的一份子是很讚的樂事呢！！！本狼是北極凍狼斯冰菊，是輕鬆廣場的版主狼，加入狼版已經有三年多了，興趣是天文、歷史、地理、政治、生物與氣象。專長是對聯、律詩與絕句、小說。
> 
> 
> 
> 之前狼版在8/22~9/30都在升級維修，對於本狼以及很多友獸而言：真的是很難熬的一段時期。目前狼版正在慢慢的恢復當中，也歡迎螺旋狼盡情參與其中的活動與分享為獸的喜悅！！！
> 
> 「狼的孩子雨和雪」？本狼都沒有時間去看，可惜哪。本狼最高紀錄是看三次：《雷霆戰狗》。
> ...


啊嗚~  感謝你及大家的歡迎

看的出來這整個狼版是由很多獸一同精心建設的，無論是系統架構或是文章都能看的出來。

真的很高興有機會來到這片樂土，真的有好多獸知識等著挖掘呢XD

雷霆戰狗我也看了好幾次呢:P

謝謝你的推薦，能看到很多狼的動畫真的是很幸福的一件事情呢 :wuffer_thpt:

----------


## 月狼戰神

螺旋狼你好啊~ 歡迎來到狼之樂園
我是月狼戰神 可以叫我小月
看了四次電影...... 強啊!!(?)
換作是我 早就被媽媽罵死了
總之 請多指教囉~

----------


## 燄瀆

哈囉螺旋狼你好WWW  我是燄瀆~
狼的孩子雨和雪是我一直很想看的電影啊！！可是都沒時間(抹臉
好想像你一樣能看一部電影看四次 :jcdragon-QQ: 好羨慕~！
不過講到狼的動畫那狼雨是一定要去看的啊！
是一部很經典的狼動畫喔

----------

